# AMH 6.72 - what does this mean in terms of fertility treatment?



## GrizzlyBear (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi ladies,

My history is in my signature below. Basically, last time I saw my consultant he said that IVF and/or a laparoscopy is likely  depending on the result of my next ultrasound to check for endo regrowth (which was normal) and DH's next semen analysis (which will happen next month). In the meantime he suggested getting an AMH test done - which I did and am pretty sad to see that the result was only 6.72.

Anyway, I am just wondering how this result might influence decisions for our treatment - would it mean we were referred for IVF sooner rather than later, or would they keep doing investigations eg another lap or other scans? How would this affect any IVF treatment? We are on the NHS by the way.

Thanks!


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

HI Grizzlybear

They won't refer you on the basis of your AMH result, your endo alone will get you the referral. have you done a recent FSH test as well? This plus the AMH will give your hoespital a picture of how you will repsond to fertility treatment, in particular the follicle stimulating hormone, Low AMH meams you may take a higher dose to respond or you may be a poor repsonder. 

My AMH was 5 back in April it may be worse now, but I have just gone through my first round of IVF and I responded OK ish to the drugs and managed 6 eggs. you may well do better as your AMH ish higher. 

have they offered to do youor FSH test? If not ask your GP and see how you go but they should be referring you on your endo alone 

All thr best x


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry just seen you have already had your FSH done, have you had your antral follicle count down as well?


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your reply, no they haven't done an AFC (yet) just a normal abdominal ultrasound.

I guess I was just wondering whether they would try and get IVF treatment happening a bit quicker in light of the AMH result or even whether the AMH - along with other issues - might mean they would say that we can't have NHS IVF because it would have a low likelihood of success?

Thanks again and hope your treatment goes well


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

As AMH isn't funded by the NHS they don't really include it in their referreal process, they will take it into consideration when you go for treatment but sadly it won't speed up the process, its not too bad really I think you will respond fairly well with those results x.

All the best to you too xx


----------

